
Mark Zuckerberg's Hearing at the Congress - oferzelig
https://energycommerce.house.gov/hearings/facebook-transparency-use-consumer-data/
======
mtgx
I'm not sure why the House hearing is getting so much more publicity than the
Senate hearing, which is today, actually. Maybe it's because Facebook has
bought more members on the House committee and that's the one to take it easy
on him, while everyone watches.

[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-07/facebook-gave-
mone...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-07/facebook-gave-
money-85-house-committee-questioning-zuckerberg-next-week)

Watch the Senate one, too:

[https://www.recode.net/2018/4/9/17215936/watch-live-
streamin...](https://www.recode.net/2018/4/9/17215936/watch-live-streaming-
online-video-facebook-ceo-zuckerberg-hearing-april-10-11)

~~~
oferzelig
Thanks!!

